# First set of twins for us!



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2012)

Finally, our last ewe had twins this morning!!!  Now we can all sleep at night and be awake during the day  Of course we are in for some bad weather tonight, damaging winds, tornadoes, hail and heavy rain, so maybe the good sleep waits another night?  

Trying to upload a short video...wish me luck...LOLOL!

Mama and babies doing terrific!!!!


----------

